# Engine Jolt in 4th and Above- PLEASE HELP



## suzanne93 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

I need help,
I've got an Audi TT Quattro 2001 plate 1.8 225bhp.
Just lately I've felt something different with the car. Whilst driving it in fourth gear, I went to overtake someone and the car started jolting. I then drove at a steady speed but it was fine. No lights have come up on my dashboard. Later in the day I tried to put my foot down again in fourth but only slightly and I had one jolt and released my foot off the accelerator. The only thing I can think of is the clutch or something to do with the turbo or engine pressure. 
PLEASE HELP 

Suzanne.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

May be a coilpack breaking down under load.
Audi have a recall on coilpacks that you may benefit from if your lucky.
Steve


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi suzanne, Welcome to the TTF.
As above get the coil packs replaced FOC. Give Audi dealer a ring with VIn/Reg number & ask have the coils been replaced under their enhancment scheme. Get back to us if that doesn't cure it, could be plugs or even MAF.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Also check when your spark plugs were changed last.


----------

